# Sendmail POP3 to IMAPS



## micski (Sep 8, 2013)

I am considering changing a FreeBSD Sendmail server from POP3 to IMAPS. I read about Dovecot and the use of a self signed certificate. Will this work with the standard FreeBSD and Sendmail mail format? I notice, that some use another mail format, such as Maildir.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, that will work. By default, Dovecot (whether it uses POP3 or IMAPS) will look in /var/mail/${user} for the regular inbox and /home/${user}/mail/ for additional mailboxes. Sendmail delivers by default to /var/mail/${user}, and, using an MDA like Procmail or Maildrop, to /home/${user}/mail/.


----------



## micski (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks. I was able to confirm that on the homepage of Dovecot. I created a self signed certificate and private key with OpenSSL and installed the mail/dovecot2 port and it worked right out. Is there a quick local command line procedure, I can use to test, that the IMAP authentication and communication is in fact secure?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2013)

You can sniff with tcpdump(1), e.g. by adding  a couple of -X(XX) flags to view ASCII output. POP3 will show text, IMAPS should not (well, not readable).


----------

